# Creek mouths



## hhlhoward (Mar 1, 2012)

When is a good time to do some surf fishing the creek and river mouths for silver on Lake Superior? I'm mostly looking to go in the central to eastern areas. I know things are a bit different there with water temps and all.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Now until the ice forms.


----------



## hhlhoward (Mar 1, 2012)

PunyTrout said:


> Now until the ice forms.


What methods are preferable up there? Shrimp on leader off main line, skein, minnows, casting?


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

All of the above methods should have their days.

@Superior Outfitter may be willing to chime in.

I would recommend using whichever methods that you enjoy the most. If you get bored watching a rod tip chatter in the wind, try casting a spoon or spinner from shore.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

The shoreline areas are all different. I know one creek I like to fish where I would not fish from the beach at the mouth - a long, very slowly sloping gradient to reach water deep enough to keep a deep water fish very comfortable. And at the next creek along the shore, I have been casting from waist deep on a calm day only to see fish routinely jumping still double from where I could land a heavy spoon, though floating spawn from there can work.

The solution is to look at charts of the lake and compare depths at different places. I have had nice hits at a tiny dribble entering the Lake where it is deep. 

And at that first mentioned creek, I probably won’t even fish the mouth at all this year as Superior is down far enough now that it no longer creates a miniature bay deep enough to hold fish. And short north slope watersheds won’t generally have enough water to create such on their own unless they are a true River.

But at one shallow outlet, I’m quite looking forward to fishing it from shore - by using a planer board. Should be a hoot. Though it might be a tough year for me to see the U.P. again. 

Overall though, we need RAIN.


----------



## Superior Outfitter (Feb 19, 2018)

Try spawn with floaters in a rod holder. Take another rod to cast spoons or spinners. Cranks will work also. Anything with orange or pink is a popular choice. Mornings are usually preferred over evenings early in the season.


----------



## hhlhoward (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for all the great info guys! I just recently bought a cap for my truck so I can take a snooze in it and stay at the fishing site. I hate paying for a hotel room for just a few hours to sleep.


----------



## fishrod (Oct 3, 2008)

Are all the superior side rivers extremely low right now?


----------



## hhlhoward (Mar 1, 2012)

What water temp do you guys start looking for on the big water along shore to start getting out there? Sorry to ask a lot of questions but it's a 4 hour drive for me so I'm trying to get my ducks all in a row.


----------



## fishrod (Oct 3, 2008)

Take gear for everything, always something somewhere to be caught, for a few more days anyway….good luck ill be there the 28th. Look for a big white promaster van, its my mobile fish camp.


----------



## hhlhoward (Mar 1, 2012)

fishrod said:


> Take gear for everything, always something somewhere to be caught, for a few more days anyway….good luck ill be there the 28th. Look for a big white promaster van, its my mobile fish camp.


I won't be there this week but I'm thinking next week if the weather is good to us.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

My ideal trip is to catch the last day or two of stream trout on the Type 1s then switch to the shore/Type 4s immediately after. But haven’t been in U.P. since last week of August so dunno much right now.

The DNR fishing report for the U.P. is pretty thorough. New one due tomorrow or next day.


----------



## Superior Outfitter (Feb 19, 2018)

fishrod said:


> Are all the superior side rivers extremely low right now?


Yes


----------



## fishrod (Oct 3, 2008)

How are they fishing right now? Coming up next week either way. Are they getting anything in the surf? I cant wait…


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Awfully quiet. That can only mean one thing.


----------



## Teggs (Mar 20, 2013)

very slow right now. need some good rain on most rivers. getting a few in the river but not many but the ones getting caught are fresh. should be anytime now that we have been getting cold nights. bring on the rain!


----------

